# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  ArtCAM 2010 từ cơ bản đến nâng cao - Công cụ Vector - tập 02

## CKD

Ở tập 01, mình đã đi sơ qua về khái niệm & vài thao tác với ảnh bitmap để tăng thêm phần thú vị cho việc tiếp cận với ArtCAM.
Trong phẩn này mình sẽ trở lại phần căn bản là *Vector & các công cụ tạo/xử lý vector*.

Đầu tiên.. các công cụ cơ bản nằm trong nhóm công cụ Design Tools. Nếu các bạn không thấy nhóm (thanh) công cụ Design Tools các bạn hãy click phải vào các thanh công cụ, trong menu xổ xuống các bạn hãy chọn vào mục Design Tools.. thanh công cụ sẽ hiện ra như trong ảnh.



Trong đó lưu ý mấy công cụ sau (những công cụ khác cũng quan trọng, nhưng trước hết mình nghĩ nên làm quen những cái dễ nhất, những cái khác sẽ được đề cập sau).

*- Create Polyline*
 Là công cụ tạo đường thẳng (line) hoặc nhiều đường thẳng liên kết với nhau (polyline)


*- Create Rectangle*
 Công cụ tạo hình vuông hoặc hình chữ nhật.


*- Create Circle*
Công cụ tạo hình tròn.


*- Create Polygons*
 Công cụ tạo hình đa giác


*- Create Arcs*
 Công cụ tạo/vẽ cung tròn.

----------

atuancnc, GORLAK, thuhanoi

----------


## CKD

*2.1 Create PolyLines* công cụ tạo đường thẳng (line) hoặc nhiều đường thẳng liên kết với nhau (polyline)
Chọn công cụ Create Polylines bằng cách click vào biểu tượng như ghi chú ở ảnh trên.

Vẽ thôi


Như ảnh trên ta thấy phía phải có bảng *Tool Setting: Poly line Creation*

Để vẽ đường thẳng (Line hoặc Polyline) các bạn có thể vẽ trực tiếp trên vùng làm việc (ô trắng ở giữa màn hình). Hoặc có thể điền các thông số:

*-X, Y*
 tạo độ tức thời của con trỏ.

*-degs*
 góc độ của đường thẳng với phương ngang.

*-L*
 độ dài của đường thẳng.

*-Ax,Ay*
dịch tọa độ x, y so với điểm đã chọn trước đó.




thể hiện tọa độ, góc độ v.v.. hiện tại.



*- Draw smooth polyline*: sẽ làm mịn & trơn đường polyline (biến thành đường cong đa tuyến - spline)
*- [Add]* để thêm điểm tọa độ.


_Do quỷ thời gian của mình hơi hẹp.. nên.. còn tiếp_

----------

anhcos, atuancnc, Bias, GORLAK, jacky chain, Mr.L, thucongmynghe79, thuhanoi, thuyên1982, zentic

----------


## tiểu ngư nhi

đang làm ngon bác cúp điện luôn rùi.. :Confused:

----------


## Diyodira

> đang làm ngon bác cúp điện luôn rùi..


Tập 1 ổn chưa, chuẩn bị giấy trắng mực(bia) đen, liên hệ thầy trả bài, ổng gật(gù) đầu, mắt lim dim rồi mới nhả tập 2 chứ dễ gì  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

Artcam em đang xài nè , mà chưa bao giờ em vẽ 2D trong đó , chán phèo , em chơi autocad 2004 , lưu file dxf phiên bản năm 2000 post vào artcam chuẩn men luôn.

----------


## anhcos

Chú Nam này giống mình quá ta, toàn vẽ 2d3d từ cad rồi import vô. 
Nói thật là không biết vẽ tí gì trong đó.

----------


## tiểu ngư nhi

> Tập 1 ổn chưa, chuẩn bị giấy trắng mực(bia) đen, liên hệ thầy trả bài, ổng gật(gù) đầu, mắt lim dim rồi mới nhả tập 2 chứ dễ gì


Tập 1 nhìn cái pic là ok rùi bác ah.

----------


## tiểu ngư nhi

> Tập 1 ổn chưa, chuẩn bị giấy trắng mực(bia) đen, liên hệ thầy trả bài, ổng gật(gù) đầu, mắt lim dim rồi mới nhả tập 2 chứ dễ gì





> Artcam em đang xài nè , mà chưa bao giờ em vẽ 2D trong đó , chán phèo , em chơi autocad 2004 , lưu file dxf phiên bản năm 2000 post vào artcam chuẩn men luôn.


Bác Nam share tí nội công cho mem mới học hửi ...??

----------

